# Seeing past work.



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

I was back at a home that I did a ton of work in about five years ago. The dining room below was a custom finish that I came up with to contrast with all of the suede they picked out, 20 gallons of Ralph Lauren suede btw. I envisioned something big and dramatic. A dining room sized piece of eye candy. The homeowners love it and so do I. It is one of the coolest things about this business IMO to go back and see your old work. It always looks better I think when I go back. I tend to be focused on my work, the cust. and completion while on the job to fully appreciate what astonishing things can be done with this liquid we all play with everyday.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

That's freakin beautiful


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Rcon,

Hey thanks a lot, I have tried to create some out outside the box affordable faux options for my customers.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

I did that faux with 20 bucks worth of paint. Custom mixed, no glaze.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks cool. 

I do the same when going to a job I have worked on in the pas.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Looks cool.
> 
> I do the same when going to a job I have worked on in the pas.


Link to your blog or it didn't happen :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Awesome work! A faux company I worked with carried your philosophy of large affordable finishes.
Making a killing.






ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Link to your blog or it didn't happen :whistling2:


bans only look like a good time...:whistling2:


actually, you find that you'll get more real world work completed.

5 time ban recipient here.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Very cool look!


----------

